# Bobby’s food diary



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Should be right around 78 grams of protein 
bagel 10g
eggs 20 g 
sausage 38g
cottage cheese 10g


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

Damn dude I am at the gym rn, and this is all I have been thinking about the past 30 mins.:32 (11): I need some ihop or waffle house.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn dude I am at the gym rn, and this is all I have been thinking about the past 30 mins.:32 (11): I need some ihop or waffle house.



Or call the wife tell her to have some shit ready for you


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Or call the wife tell her to have some shit ready for you



Good idea bro!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good idea bro!



See there you go easy money lol


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 27, 2020)

Looks good!
I'll have tht twice!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone serious about losing weight would never have bagels on their menu.  The rest looks great but get rid of the cheap carbs unless u want slow progress or no progress at all.  Fiberous carbs should be the bulk of the carbs u take in.  

My breakfast a few minutes ago (again I am not trying to lose or gain weight, just maintain)

6 eggs (1 full yolk) scrambled with diced tomatoes, crushed red pepper (10 minutes)
1 serving of Steel Cut oaks made with 2% milk and blueberries (3 minutes)
Gallon of unweet Green Tea or Black Tea

This my breakfast 99% of the time, when the body gets use to eating the same foods it becomes more efficient.  Yes its boring but eating fast food everyday would seem boring to me.  Keep things simple and quick when preparing meals.  

Go to Costco and get a few roasted chickens ( their chickens are most likely on steroids), they are easy when making quick meals.  Its easiest to take the meat off the chicken while still warm, toss in a bowl for future meals.  Most of my meals are chicken or steak with riced cauliflower.  Again these are meals that take less than 10 minutes to make.  I can usually get 6 meals out of a Costco chicken.

One last thing, cottage cheese is best before bed.  I would only have a female take cottage cheese in the morning....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> in.
> 
> My breakfast a few minutes ago (again I am not trying to lose or gain weight, just maintain)
> 
> ...



You drink a GALLON of tea with breakfast?!?! Lol

And how do we know FD doesn't look like Richard Simmons, has anyone actually seen him in person before?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Anyone serious about losing weight would never have bagels on their menu.  The rest looks great but get rid of the cheap carbs unless u want slow progress or no progress at all.  Fiberous carbs should be the bulk of the carbs u take in.
> 
> My breakfast a few minutes ago (again I am not trying to lose or gain weight, just maintain)
> 
> ...



Got one of the chickens from jewel last night ate some left some for today but


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2020)

If u dont have a costco membership, get one.  Their chickens are 3 or 4 times bigger than Jewels and cost $5.99
Cant beat the size and price




Bobbyloads said:


> Got one of the chickens from jewel last night ate some left some for today but


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, and I also chug a gallon of water during a workout.  Being hydrated prevents hunger pains for me.  




CohibaRobusto said:


> You drink a GALLON of tea with breakfast?!?! Lol
> 
> And how do we know FD doesn't look like Richard Simmons, has anyone actually seen him in person before?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> If u dont have a costco membership, get one.  Their chickens are 3 or 4 times bigger than Jewels and cost $5.99
> Cant beat the size and price



I usually always had one now it’s like 11 miles from my house so never wanna go there jewel is literally like half a mile from me should just get one and go once a week


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Chicken rice and yogurt 
should be about 45-50 grams of protein


----------



## j2048b (Dec 27, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Anyone serious about losing weight would never have bagels on their menu.  The rest looks great but get rid of the cheap carbs unless u want slow progress or no progress at all.  Fiberous carbs should be the bulk of the carbs u take in.
> 
> My breakfast a few minutes ago (again I am not trying to lose or gain weight, just maintain)
> 
> ...




u telling me u drink 1 gallon of tea every morning with breakfast???? How In THEE F&*( is this possible? i cant drink a gallon of anything during a meal let alone after i get upo...


im gonna try this tomorrow, wish me and my bladder luck


----------



## j2048b (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Should be right around 78 grams of protein
> bagel 10g
> eggs 20 g
> sausage 38g
> cottage cheese 10g




so quick question.....u not counting carbs? or just keeping them to a small amount post workout?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 27, 2020)

Just to add some help, it's my belief too much protein at once is counter productive also, 78g is a lot.

You can only digest so much, so guess what happens to the the rest?

Now if the 78g included fast whey then it maybe different but you getting it all from whole food.

There is a reason bodybuilders eat several meals a day.

I did it both ways in the past, smaller cleaner meals and larger multiple plates.

Got fat with muscle with the larger multiple plates, shredded fat with the micro managed plates.

If you were to go do some heavy endurance directly after the bagel wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

j2048b said:


> so quick question.....u not counting carbs? or just keeping them to a small amount post workout?



Not counting carbs trying to eat most prior to working out


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Just to add some help, it's my belief too much protein at once is counter productive also, 78g is a lot.
> 
> You can only digest so much, so guess what happens to the the rest?
> 
> ...



Over did it at breakfast was suppose to be a little less my wife made too much sausage couldn’t waste it lol

I aim for 45-50 per meal but then if I eat 5 times still puts me under I’ll be slowly posting shit seeing what you guys say take advice and tweak as I go just want to post on here like my work outs to have a visual as I go along

After work out I have a shake and food maybe I’ll make my shake 20 grams instead of 40 I think on shit you can process like 40-50 per 3 hours depending on person this shit annoying lol but has to be done


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Right around 45 grams of protein gonna wait an hour for the shake since dinner was ready when I got back from the gym


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2020)

Good stuff bobby. Let’s get you looking great in 2021.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

That’s what I’m aiming for sir... Need to get my fat ass in shape already packed my lunches for work so setting up for success tomorrow need to plan out a breakfast maybe hard boiled eggs and a yogurt would work.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 27, 2020)

Granted I’m no one to be giving advice. And I’m sure these men are telling you things that will really optimize your success. But damn if one bagel is the only thing you are doing wrong then well done to you. I think you are making a huge effort. I struggle to get my daily protein too so I will be keeping an eye on how you do it in a way that isn’t completely depressing and boring eating, well done.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Granted I’m no one to be giving advice. And I’m sure these men are telling you things that will really optimize your success. But damn if one bagel is the only thing you are doing wrong then well done to you. I think you are making a huge effort. I struggle to get my daily protein too so I will be keeping an eye on how you do it in a way that isn’t completely depressing and boring eating, well done.



Yeah we’ll see in 30 days man it’s tough think key is don’t eat too much of the same foods if you have issues that’s how I slipped up last time.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

40 more grams of protein going down smh


----------



## permabulker (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah we’ll see in 30 days man it’s tough think key is don’t eat too much of the same foods if you have issues that’s how I slipped up last time.



I just hate cooking and I feel like the key to getting more protein is no snacks and cooking. My protein comes more from dairy and nuts than it does meat. It’s just so much effort and this thread shows that.  Also a bagel has 10g of protein? Did it have some kind of meat in it?


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah we’ll see in 30 days man it’s tough think key is don’t eat too much of the same foods if you have issues that’s how I slipped up last time.



30 days?  Take some pictures today and check them after 90 days bro. 

With all the deception in marketing and the exceptions of amazing, fast transformations we all have false expectations of how long this stuff takes. 

it’s not a race. Or even an event. It’s a permanent change in how you live your life.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I just hate cooking and I feel like the key to getting more protein is no snacks and cooking. My protein comes more from dairy and nuts than it does meat. It’s just so much effort and this thread shows that.  Also a bagel has 10g of protein? Did it have some kind of meat in it?



Dairy and nuts? Jesus bro I have a hard time even eating meat and drinking shakes how many grams you consume a day?


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Dairy and nuts? Jesus bro I have a hard time even eating meat and drinking shakes how many grams you consume a day?




Top picture: What bobby says he eats. 
Bottom pictures: What bobby actually ate.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> 30 days?  Take some pictures today and check them after 90 days bro.
> 
> With all the deception in marketing and the exceptions of amazing, fast transformations we all have false expectations of how long this stuff takes.
> 
> it’s not a race. Or even an event. It’s a permanent change in how you live your life.



I meant in 30 days if I’m still making it through this lol but I know what your saying. 

Im not going all crazy like last time eating chicken rice and broccoli 10000 times I’m gonna switch it up but still keep it good and clean.


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I meant in 30 days if I’m still making it through this lol but I know what your saying.
> 
> Im not going all crazy like last time eating chicken rice and broccoli 10000 times I’m gonna switch it up but still keep it good and clean.



Don’t be so mentally weak. It’s a choice. Just choose to stick with it. This is your biggest weakness. No more doubting yourself man. 

Mind>everything else.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 28, 2020)

Not enough man Not enough. As you know I’m a happy fatty I’m not planning to go crazy on my diet. But that being said. I need far more protein than I get.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Yes, and I also chug a gallon of water during a workout.  Being hydrated prevents hunger pains for me.



I need you to circle back to this. A gallon of tea every breakfast? At that 10 minute sitting, one gallon? On top of food?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> Don’t be so mentally weak. It’s a choice. Just choose to stick with it. This is your biggest weakness. No more doubting yourself man.
> 
> Mind>everything else.



Yeah I’m gonna have to start that premade meal plan after New Years again make life easier and your right man up and do it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Not enough man Not enough. As you know I’m a happy fatty I’m not planning to go crazy on my diet. But that being said. I need far more protein than I get.



Yeah if you want to get serious for sure man it’s hard and the more day in a row you get the protein the better you see gains thats no lie 



Straight30weight said:


> I need you to circle back to this. A gallon of tea every breakfast? At that 10 minute sitting, one gallon? On top of food?



lmao this guy still on this but I see why lol


----------



## Swiper. (Dec 28, 2020)

A liquid gallon is 8.34 lbs.

FD stomach must look like he’s nine months pregnant. lol


https://youtu.be/9S6S1LRZATw


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Little appetite accelerator before last meal in about an hour or 2


----------



## creekrat (Dec 28, 2020)

Man, with chicken and rice there are so many variations you can do. Different marinades and such. Get you some Tony Chachere’s seasoned salt if you don’t have it already. Do it for 21 days and you should have a habit formed. Just takes willpower brother.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 28, 2020)

Swiper. said:


> A liquid gallon is 8.34 lbs



Swiper speaking my language right here. As long as it’s fresh water this holds true and the measure that specific gravity is based upon. Fresh water has a SG of 1.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Man, with chicken and rice there are so many variations you can do. Different marinades and such. Get you some Tony Chachere’s seasoned salt if you don’t have it already. Do it for 21 days and you should have a habit formed. Just takes willpower brother.



Thats where I messed up I was eating baked or grilled breast white rice and mostly broccoli if i mixed up recipes would of been easier but didn’t want my wife cooking 2 dif dinners so mostly had her bake breasts to make it easy


----------



## creekrat (Dec 28, 2020)

Can cook up a ton of it on the weekend and just reheat.  some fresh asparagus with olive oil is a good fibrous carb as is corn.  I'll usually mix it all up.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Can cook up a ton of it on the weekend and just reheat.  some fresh asparagus with olive oil is a good fibrous carb as is corn.  I'll usually mix it all up.



They have this clean eats place by my house can get extra protein gonna do that again to mix it up can can order a weeks worth by every Sunday so I don’t get sick of cooking will throw that in


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2020)

Just get a damn Crockpot. :32 (18):


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2020)

Ninja crock pot, foody grill with air fryer, blender, 

I use to bbq bags of chicken, make it, re freeze it all in seperate tubs with sweet potates and veggies, its been a minute tho since ive done that but need to get back to it,

Prep is the most time consuming thing, wish the meal prep services were more affordable, 

Good to switch up the proteins u use at each meal, once u get it down ull be good 2 go!  

Also use the mirror more than the scale and pictures, if u tqke a pic a day and drop it in here u will get more feedback and be able to see the changes


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Damn my wife trying to sabotage me out that shit right by my lunches so I see it before I put them away smh how rude she knows im trying here 







I say no have my own snacks between the 2 
330 calories
6 grams of protein


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just get a damn Crockpot. :32 (18):



We have all that shit air fryer crock pot rice makers even some skewer turner oven thing have to be nice to the wife so she can do it I’m not allowed to cook she says I **** up the kitchen 



j2048b said:


> Ninja crock pot, foody grill with air fryer, blender,
> 
> I use to bbq bags of chicken, make it, re freeze it all in seperate tubs with sweet potates and veggies, its been a minute tho since ive done that but need to get back to it,
> 
> ...



Yeah I don’t like scales especially when trying to gain muscle and lose fat shit will just mess with my mind I go by what my eye sees


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Morning:

3 dunkin sausage egg and cheese wake up wraps 33 grams of protein 

lunch #1 steak rice and asparagus about 45 grams of protein 

yogurt 15 g p 

lunch #2 will be same  45 grams of protein 

will have another yogurt before i leave work 15 g p


----------



## Swiper. (Dec 28, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Swiper speaking my language right here. As long as it’s fresh water this holds true and the measure that specific gravity is based upon. Fresh water has a SG of 1.



at first I was skeptical about drinking a gallon during breakfast but after watching that video I posted it’s doable.  that’s 8 pounds you would gain in the morning.  crazy but i believe FD.  

if i drank a gallon all at once I’d look 9 months pregnant.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, a gallon between breakfast and my next meal.



Straight30weight said:


> I need you to circle back to this. A gallon of tea every breakfast? At that 10 minute sitting, one gallon? On top of food?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Yes, a gallon between breakfast and my next meal.



Makes more sense. I probably down a liter at every meal simply out of necessity, but a gallon would leave zero room for food. Youre drinking it from meal to meal. Gotcha.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> lmao this guy still on this but I see why lol



I see something that interests me, I ask....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

Food first, then liquids....Even after my gallon of water at the gym, there is still plenty of room to eat food.  Water doesnt need to get broken down in the body the same way as food.  Not sure why some on here are afraid of drinking water.  Body needs H2O



Straight30weight said:


> Makes more sense. I probably down a liter at every meal simply out of necessity, but a gallon would leave zero room for food. Youre drinking it from meal to meal. Gotcha.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

This is the healthiest meal u have posted (take out the rice or switch to brown rice), eat this 5 times a day and I guarantee u will reach the goal.  

You are eating way 2 many carbs, yogurt is full of carbs, take that out and add a few more boiled eggs.  Also eating 2 much protein in one sitting isnt beneficial.  Try to stay around 50 grams a meal.

Just because an item has some protein in it doesnt mean its what u should be eating.  

Items to avoid:

Sugar
Rice
Potatoes
Donuts
Bagels
Yogurt
Bread
Desserts
Alcohol

As Jin stated, this is a lifestyle, if u feel its 2 difficult then maybe its not for you.  At least give it a month....




Bobbyloads said:


> That’s what I’m aiming for sir... Need to get my fat ass in shape already packed my lunches for work so setting up for success tomorrow need to plan out a breakfast maybe hard boiled eggs and a yogurt would work.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

It would if I didnt pee....



Swiper. said:


> A liquid gallon is 8.34 lbs.
> 
> FD stomach must look like he’s nine months pregnant. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> This is the healthiest meal u have posted (take out the rice or switch to brown rice), eat this 5 times a day and I guarantee u will reach the goal.
> 
> You are eating way 2 many carbs, yogurt is full of carbs, take that out and add a few more boiled eggs.  Also eating 2 much protein in one sitting isnt beneficial.  Try to stay around 50 grams a meal.
> 
> ...



Where's he getting his carbohydrate from? You have him almost eating keto!  :32 (18):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

Fiberous carbs



CJ275 said:


> Where's he getting his carbohydrate from? You have him almost eating keto!  :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Fiberous carbs



12 buckets of Brocolli? :32 (7):

Too much fiber will mess you up. Gotta watch that too.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> This is the healthiest meal u have posted (take out the rice or switch to brown rice), eat this 5 times a day and I guarantee u will reach the goal.
> 
> You are eating way 2 many carbs, yogurt is full of carbs, take that out and add a few more boiled eggs.  Also eating 2 much protein in one sitting isnt beneficial.  Try to stay around 50 grams a meal.
> 
> ...





CJ275 said:


> Where's he getting his carbohydrate from? You have him almost eating keto!  :32 (18):



I'm not trying to get super skinny I'm just aiming for 20-30 lbs of fat in about 2-3 months. 

I can't cut out rice and yogurts and make this difficult for myself I am trying to succeed if I do all that I will fail like last time. 

I truly believe that if I only have sugar with my morning coffee and in a snack here and there and cut out the fast food and sugar rest of the day I will get to where I wanna be. The more strict I get the easier it is to fail that's why I bough chocolate covered almonds and the fiber one bars is that I can still satisfy the cravings but do it at a more healthier way. Instead of eating hand fulls of the almonds I will have 1/4 cup a day and one of those bars as well.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

He would never be off the toilet....



CJ275 said:


> 12 buckets of Brocolli? :32 (7):
> 
> Too much fiber will mess you up. Gotta watch that too.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2020)

Good Luck!



Bobbyloads said:


> I'm not trying to get super skinny I'm just aiming for 20-30 lbs of fat in about 2-3 months.
> 
> I can't cut out rice and yogurts and make this difficult for myself I am trying to succeed if I do all that I will fail like last time.
> 
> I truly believe that if I only have sugar with my morning coffee and in a snack here and there and cut out the fast food and sugar rest of the day I will get to where I wanna be. The more strict I get the easier it is to fail that's why I bough chocolate covered almonds and the fiber one bars is that I can still satisfy the cravings but do it at a more healthier way. Instead of eating hand fulls of the almonds I will have 1/4 cup a day and one of those bars as well.


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2020)

Why's everyone scared of carbohydrates?

Carbs do not make you fat. 

Chronically eating more calories than you need makes you fat.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 28, 2020)

Tracking food, calories, macros (whatever works) to help you reach your goal is a good thing. 
Plus you will get better at putting meals together that will benefit you.


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Plus you will get better at putting meals together that will benefit you.



^^^^This is the rarely mentioned hidden jewel of tracking your food, learning to put together a proper plate.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Good Luck!



I appreciate the advice and info I just can't go all crazy like that I will for sure fail.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Tracking food, calories, macros (whatever works) to help you reach your goal is a good thing.
> Plus you will get better at putting meals together that will benefit you.



I have to figure out the vegetables lol I hate vegetables


----------



## DOOM (Dec 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Why's everyone scared of carbohydrates?
> 
> Carbs do not make you fat.
> 
> Chronically eating more calories than you need makes you fat.



I agree with this. I suggest you eliminate all processed carbs, cereal,  bread, cookies, crackers. Also limit your fruit intake and no juice! 

I would even go as far as eliminating rice, potatoes. Instead  your carb choices should be high in fiber while containing protein. Like, oats, beans, chick peas, lentils, quinoa.and edamame. 

I would also incorporate more eggs and egg whites into your diet. Low calorie, low carb, high protein. 

Also instead of wasting fat cals on oil and butter consider, nuts and nut butters  hemp seeds. There not only healthy fats but contain a descent amount of protein.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I agree with this. I suggest you eliminate all processed carbs, cereal,  bread, cookies, crackers. Also limit your fruit intake and no juice!
> 
> I would even go as far as eliminating rice, potatoes. Instead  your carb choices should be high in fiber while containing protein. Like, oats, beans, chick peas, lentils, quinoa.and edamame.
> 
> ...



I actually should and will add beans and chick peas into my diet. Overall I am not disagreeing with you guys buy personally I can not commit to going all crazy  into it like that, I am sure it works great for you guys but I personally know I will not keep that up.


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I actually should and will add beans and chick peas into my diet. Overall I am not disagreeing with you guys buy personally I can not commit to going all crazy  into it like that, I am sure it works great for you guys but I personally know I will not keep that up.



What’s the saying?

“Whether you think you can or you can’t, you are right.”


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> What’s the saying?
> 
> “Whether you think you can or you can’t, you are right.”



I'm not here to lie to myself lol hey I might meet my new goal and get addicted and go even harder who knows but for now one goal at a time. Already reached a few others I was aiming for like 1 year straight at gym already going on 3 in March that by itself is an accomplishment for me. Also reached what I was looking for in mass and now goal is to lose a few pounds. Think I am doing ok .


----------



## creekrat (Dec 28, 2020)

Small steps forward over time can get you a long ass way!  I've always been told to have that big goal in mind but set smaller ones between where you are and the finish line so that you get that sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I'm not here to lie to myself lol hey I might meet my new goal and get addicted and go even harder who knows but for now one goal at a time. Already reached a few others I was aiming for like 1 year straight at gym already going on 3 in March that by itself is an accomplishment for me. Also reached what I was looking for in mass and now goal is to lose a few pounds. Think I am doing ok .



You’ve done great. 

Don’t you want to do better? 

What we’re really talking about is a decision that you won’t make. Not eating like crap is easy once you decide not to. 

It’s the mental aspect you are failing. You’ll never get where you want to be by half heartedly going after what you want.

”I might meet my goal” is not a winning attitude. You’re setting yourself up for mediocrity. 

ok, I’m done and I promise to be supportive from here on out no matter how you decide to proceed.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> You’ve done great.
> 
> Don’t you want to do better?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2020)

Pork tacos some rice  about 30 grams of protein


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Good stuff bobby. Let’s get you looking great in 2021.



he looks great already, but I know what youre saying

dudes a monster


----------



## permabulker (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> You’ve done great.
> 
> Don’t you want to do better?
> 
> ...



is there anything wrong with mediocrity though? He doesn’t want to be mr Olympia tomorrow. It might sound stupid but I’m actually inspired by this blog because it’s in my opinion more realistic eating which Is achieveable, I think as long as we are improving in some way that’s what matters. Extremes sometimes aren’t good for the mind either. I wouldn’t even post what I eat because I’d be a laughing stock of this place. But I’m improving and that’s what matters.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 29, 2020)

PB, eating clean like chicken and rice with some veggies, or any other clean diet, is actually pretty easy and not that extreme.  What's hard is the first couple weeks.  Once you get your new program down it will then become habit and therefore be harder to break that.  At the end of the day if you're on a deficit you are going to lose and if you're in a surplus you will gain.  But, by dialing in your diet a specific way you can lose fat and retain more muscle or do a lean bulk as opposed to just a flat out gain weight bulk.  It's about nutrient density and figuring out what your body likes and tolerates the best.


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2020)

permabulker said:


> is there anything wrong with mediocrity though? He doesn’t want to be mr Olympia tomorrow. It might sound stupid but I’m actually inspired by this blog because it’s in my opinion more realistic eating which Is achieveable, I think as long as we are improving in some way that’s what matters. Extremes sometimes aren’t good for the mind either. I wouldn’t even post what I eat because I’d be a laughing stock of this place. But I’m improving and that’s what matters.




There's nothing wrong with any goal you desire. I’ve been supportive of your goals since day one. 

The average new guy here has his sights set way too high. That’s the norm. When that happens I try to talk them down to reality. 

Bobby has a lot of untapped potential. If he doesn’t want to reach his full potential all he has to so is say so. 

We all have natural limits and even with aas most of us can’t achieve the type of body we idolize. 

I think striving to be your best is healthy. That’s all I’m encouraging Bobby to do: be his best. 

And why not? Bust your ass for a year and keep a perfect diet. Get into the best shape possible because you can. Then decide if it’s worth all the sacrifices. 

Not eating out 5 times a week and cutting back on crap food isn’t extreme


----------



## permabulker (Dec 29, 2020)

I totally understand that. It’s not really the specifics of the diet that im questioning here. But more why is everyone being so hard on it when he’s only just started and he’s doing pretty damn well? 

it’s like smoking. People like me are addicted to sugar, it’s a drug right? Not easy to go cold turkey immediately Rome wasn’t built in a day.

And for well trained healthy men sure eating chicken and rice is perfectly normal. but not for me. Sounds like torture for non bodybuilders I’m sure haha.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 29, 2020)

I guess sometimes it’s hard to strike the right balance between motivation and de motivation with the same purpose. I suppose different people react differently to that.
 I understand what you mean completely I don’t know Bobby as well as you do and I guess I just only notice the criticism when I know you Jin of all people have always been a very Positive reinforcement for anyone here. 

im just going to keep following this and learning from all you gurus.

P.S my bad I forgot to quote Twice those replies were to creek and Jin of course.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 29, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I totally understand that. It’s not really the specifics of the diet that im questioning here. But more why is everyone being so hard on it when he’s only just started and he’s doing pretty damn well?
> 
> it’s like smoking. People like me are addicted to sugar, it’s a drug right? Not easy to go cold turkey immediately Rome wasn’t built in a day.
> 
> And for well trained healthy men sure eating chicken and rice is perfectly normal. but not for me. Sounds like torture for non bodybuilders I’m sure haha.



Not that they're "hard" on it but obviously bobby has a specific goal and asked for help/advice.  It's no different than someone asking for a training plan or how to run gear.  The guys here that have the experience and knowledge in those areas will give the advice.  He just started this so it'll take a bit to get on the right track.  Once he gets going on the path to take him to his goal only he can determine if it's worth it or not but every day it will become a little easier.  Just be happy my wife doesn't run anyone's diet.  She get's pissed if her calories and macros aren't plus or minus like 5.


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I totally understand that. It’s not really the specifics of the diet that im questioning here. But more why is everyone being so hard on it when he’s only just started and he’s doing pretty damn well?
> 
> it’s like smoking. People like me are addicted to sugar, it’s a drug right? Not easy to go cold turkey immediately Rome wasn’t built in a day.
> 
> And for well trained healthy men sure eating chicken and rice is perfectly normal. but not for me. Sounds like torture for non bodybuilders I’m sure haha.



I’ve quit smoking a dozen times. But I never REALLY made the commitment to stay quit until the last time when I stopped because my 6 year old kept asking to smoke. 

I stopped Sep 1st and haven’t had a cigarette since. No tapering down, no patches, gum etc. 
How? Because I made my mind up that this was it for me. Mind>everything else. 

You could stop eating sugar tomorrow and never have it again if that’s what you wanted. 

Bobby has run tren multiple times, so save me the “just started” sob story

I see where you’re coming from but I believe, in the end, my type of support is what Bobby needs more than coddling. 

Bobby is a big boy. If he wants me to shut up and stay out of his logs all he needs to do is ask


----------



## permabulker (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve quit smoking a dozen times. But I never REALLY made the commitment to stay quit until the last time when I stopped because my 6 year old kept asking to smoke.
> 
> I stopped Sep 1st and haven’t had a cigarette since. No tapering down, no patches, gum etc.
> How? Because I made my mind up that this was it for me. Mind>everything else.
> ...



when you are right you are right. Shutting up. And I like sugar too much to quit tomorrow. But it’s true I could if I wanted to. and maybe we could be good cop bad cop jin? I will tell him it’s okay to eat the bagel because they are delicious


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve quit smoking a dozen times. But I never REALLY made the commitment to stay quit until the last time when I stopped because my 6 year old kept asking to smoke.
> 
> I stopped Sep 1st and haven’t had a cigarette since. No tapering down, no patches, gum etc.
> How? Because I made my mind up that this was it for me. Mind>everything else.
> ...



Never want you to shut up Jin always love to hear what you have to say amd at the same time I always try to be honest with you guys and myself every bit of advise especially from you and a few others I always welcomed and greatly appreciated!


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Just to add some help, it's my belief too much protein at once is counter productive also, 78g is a lot.
> 
> You can only digest so much, so guess what happens to the the rest?
> 
> ...



How much brotein can be digested and utilized while on tren or dbol.. always looked at meal splitting as a conveniece to the individual so as to not bloat and feel full from a big meal. If a natty con digest and utilize 30-40g in one sitting, I would hope a geared guy could double that... further more, what time frame constitutes a sitting or a meal... at what rate per hour can protein be utilized while on aas?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2020)

I don't know the answers to the questions I'm asking... notv trying to be a smartass.. just genuine questions when thinking about the topic at hand.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 29, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> I don't know the answers to the questions I'm asking... notv trying to be a smartass.. just genuine questions when thinking about the topic at hand.



From want I researched normally a person can process about 30-35 grams of protein per 3 hours. On steroids I would say 50-60. 78 was for sure over kill but my wife made too much food I ideally like to get 40-50 grams per meal if possible.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> From want I researched normally a person can process about 30-35 grams of protein per 3 hours. On steroids I would say 50-60. 78 was for sure over kill but my wife made too much food I ideally like to get 40-50 grams per meal if possible.



Those figures aren't accurate. It depends upon the size of a person. A 100 lb person's protein needs and utilization are vastly different than a 300 lb persons would be.

And a mixed foods meal vs a protein shake has very different absorption rates as well. It's not that simple as saying (x) amount. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5828430/


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve quit smoking a dozen times. But I never REALLY made the commitment to stay quit until the last time when I stopped because my 6 year old kept asking to smoke.
> 
> I stopped Sep 1st and haven’t had a cigarette since. No tapering down, no patches, gum etc.
> How? Because I made my mind up that this was it for me. Mind>everything else.
> ...



I have a very addictive personality.. not just towards drugs,  but it pertains to most all aspects of life. Whether I cruise at the 55mph speed limit or set my cruise control to 110. I used to smoke 3 packs a day, and quit cuit cold turkey cause my wife is allergic to smoke. 

7 yrs later, I've since started cigars and pipe tobacco on weekends and take a shower afterwards,  but if my kids ever started questioning it, I'd be done yesterday. 

The hardest thing to ever stop was weed, honestly... I crave weed every single day. I use to smoke weed every single day, upon waking, before my workout, before bed, all the time. My wife even said she loved when I could smoke cause I was much more considerate and pleasant to be around, but my job went to zero tolerance, so I gotta work on my self the old fashioned natural way. 28 more yrs! 364mo's and counting lol

But jin is right,  it's largely in the mind and will power to quit.  I've done much harder and addictive things than what I've mentioned with physical withdrawals included.  You just have to have the will power and mindset to say no and keep yourself on the path you want to be on. 

Sugar is a big kryptonite of mine as well which is why when I set out on a all or nothing quest, keto is perfect for me to cut with! Mind over matter brother.. I don't even do cheat days when I cut, just a cheat meal at best, and I really make myself work for it.

Also I saw in your food log, you're tracking protein intake, I'd recommend you reconsider tracking at the very minimum caloric intake and sugar intake (if sugar is hard for you to control)... the more you stay aware of your consumption you might say no to the extra frivolous delicacies that don't specifically meet all your macro/micro nutrient needs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 29, 2020)

Not all proteins are digested at the same rate.  



Bobbyloads said:


> From want I researched normally a person can process about 30-35 grams of protein per 3 hours. On steroids I would say 50-60. 78 was for sure over kill but my wife made too much food I ideally like to get 40-50 grams per meal if possible.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I appreciate the advice and info I just can't go all crazy like that I will for sure fail.



Nothing wrong with baby steps. If all you ate yesterday was garbage, today eat less garbage. The more you want to do better, you will. Switching your diet 180 degrees over night seems like a recipe for disaster. Tweak as you go.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Those figures aren't accurate. It depends upon the size of a person. A 100 lb person's protein needs and utilization are vastly different than a 300 lb persons would be.
> 
> And a mixed foods meal vs a protein shake has very different absorption rates as well. It's not that simple as saying (x) amount.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5828430/



So what that's dials down to is 40g protein per meal for a 220lb athlete, and 55g/meal for a 300lb lifter. Still doesn't include AAS in the study, so if you're on cycle with increased protein synthesis or nutrient partitioning it'd probably be a good idea to take advantage and consume more than those figures.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Those figures aren't accurate. It depends upon the size of a person. A 100 lb person's protein needs and utilization are vastly different than a 300 lb persons would be.
> 
> And a mixed foods meal vs a protein shake has very different absorption rates as well. It's not that simple as saying (x) amount.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5828430/



Yeah way too much science lol just eat protein lmao whey shakes kick in super fast and food digests slower I kind of get it but I don’t think that 78 grams of protein from a meal is necessary 50-60 would of been good.

I should start listening more to nutrition body building podcasts in my free time I hate reading.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 29, 2020)

by the way just had a pork meat bowl with rice prob around 20-25 grams of protein gonna try to down a shake before bed not a bad eating day today tomorrow’s lunches chicken breast broccoli and rice


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> So what that's dials down to is 40g protein per meal for a 220lb athlete, and 55g/meal for a 300lb lifter. Still doesn't include AAS in the study, so if you're on cycle with increased protein synthesis or nutrient partitioning it'd probably be a good idea to take advantage and consume more than those figures.



I've heard many times that you actually need LESS protein when on AAS, since the nutrient partitioning and protein efficiency is much higher when on. 

But I'm not aware of any studies on this, and I doubt there ever will be any.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah way too much science lol just eat protein lmao whey shakes kick in super fast and food digests slower I kind of get it but I don’t think that 78 grams of protein from a meal is necessary 50-60 would of been good.
> 
> I should start listening more to nutrition body building podcasts in my free time I hate reading.



But you're 78g of protein wasn't in a shake, it was within a mixed meal also containing fats and carbs. You were digesting that food for hours and hours and hours. The protein isn't all available right from the jump, you in fact DID space it out, via slower digestion.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

If someone's protein needs were say 240g, and they ate 4 meals per day, then yes eat about 60g per meal.

There's no need to have eight 30g protein feedings, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2020)

You don’t waste calories you eat. We wouldn’t have survived thousands of years ago if so. 

Another topic for Zilla when he returns.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> So what that's dials down to is 40g protein per meal for a 220lb athlete, and 55g/meal for a 300lb lifter. Still doesn't include AAS in the study, so if you're on cycle with increased protein synthesis or nutrient partitioning it'd probably be a good idea to take advantage and consume more than those figures.



And protein is used for other things in the body besides muscle building. Just because MPS might be maximized at a certain dose, does not mean that any extra will not be used for other body needs. 

And at absolute worst, your body will convert any extra to ketones or glucose to be used for energy. If it were an insane amount, sure maybe some would be excreted in your urine then.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 29, 2020)

2 dunkin turkey sausage and cheese wake up wraps 22gp 
fiber one cheesecake bar 3gp

lunch I brought 
chicken breast rice and broccoli x2  90-95 gp for both 
yogurt 15gp


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 29, 2020)

Tons of great advice.  This is a weak area of mine but reading this thread has been very helpful


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 29, 2020)

Forgot I got 30gp shakes in my mini fridge by my desk took one of them down as well but have not ate the yogurt yet.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 30, 2020)

Beef jerky 23gp
2 hard boiled eggs 12gp


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 30, 2020)

Little bit over 40 grams of protein here about to max out my wife made some good shit



instagram image url download


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 30, 2020)

After packing lunch for eating left over and will drink 20GP shake with it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 30, 2020)

2 sausage egg and cheese wake up wraps 22gp 

have 2 lunches beef and chicken with rice and green beans gonna eat today about 45 gp each 

yogurt 15gp 

will drink shake 30gp 

should put me almost at 160gp before I leave work


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2020)

What are the macros for the breakfast sandwiches? Are you making them or buying them?


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2020)

What's the goal Bubby?  Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> What are the macros for the breakfast sandwiches? Are you making them or buying them?



I believe he said dunkin donuts. Looks like 290 cals each, 15g carb. 20g fat. 11g brotein.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> What are the macros for the breakfast sandwiches? Are you making them or buying them?





DF said:


> What's the goal Bubby?  Did I miss that somewhere?





Straight30weight said:


> I believe he said dunkin donuts. Looks like 290 cals each, 15g carb. 20g fat. 11g brotein.



They are the Dunkin’ Donuts ones he’s correct 

My goal is to lose 20-30 lbs of fat next 3 months


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

On the way home got a beef jerky’s 23gp and 2 hard boiled eggs 12gp

at home at a bad thing but small portion 1 bosco stick with a scoop of marinara and pork not sure gp but not much


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

Ate about an hour ago 
20GP shake 
4.5 oz chicken breast 31.5gp
bosco stick no idea


----------



## Jin (Dec 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> They are the Dunkin’ Donuts ones he’s correct
> 
> My goal is to lose 20-30 lbs of fat next 3 months



Well then I suggest you stop eating those breakfasts and have 1 whole egg plus 6 egg whites every morning. And a half cup of oatmeal.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> Well then I suggest you stop eating those breakfasts and have 1 whole egg plus 6 egg whites every morning. And a half cup of oatmeal.



Im working on changing my breakfast menu just hard on the run in the morning. I’m thinking to at least boil like 4 eggs and eat on the way to work. I get up later and leave fast have a 45 min at least drive to work. I’ll make something happen next week when I go back prob should buy some oatmeal for work and something to boil eggs in.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Ate about an hour ago
> 20GP shake
> 4.5 oz chicken breast 31.5gp
> bosco stick no idea



Hang on, are those your smokes in the pic?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hang on, are those your smokes in the pic?



Lol yeah they are


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh no..Dude come on!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh no..Dude come on!



Been straight seriously smoking since 13 years old I can’t quit no matter how hard I try


----------



## Jin (Dec 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh no..Dude come on!



Yeah, c’mon man. White people smoke Marlboro.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yeah, c’mon man. White people smoke Marlboro.



Smh my mom smokes Marlboro reds lol my dad ended up smoking Newport’s as well old polish man smoking Newport’s speaking of smoking the weed got me hungry as shit so many sweets here mini cupcakes candy chocolates but I’m eating this 



download image instagram hd


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Been straight seriously smoking since 13 years old I can’t quit no matter how hard I try



If someone gave you $1 million free and clear if you quit, you'd do it. 

You are CHOOSING not to quit.


----------



## Jin (Dec 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If someone gave you $1 million free and clear if you quit, you'd do it.
> 
> You are CHOOSING not to quit.



...............


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

1 million I would try my best prob get it taken back for sneaking smiles lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

Chicken 6 ounces 42gp
3 eggs 18 gp
bacon and sausage abou 12 gp

Not the healthiest but looks good about to max out


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 31, 2020)

Tuna sandwich 13gp


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 1, 2021)

Yesterday needed up not going to gym eating Chinese food and playing the ps5 I just bought and today slept until 11am felt pretty damn good.

this morning 
3 eggs 18 gp
little cottage cheese 4-5gp
3 sausages 9gp
4 bacon pieces 9-12gp
2 slices multi grain bread


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 1, 2021)

Running around best I can do on New Year’s Day 
po boy 22gp
added 2 eggs 12gp


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

Dinner had half slab of ribs not sure on gp
sweet potato half 
slice white bread 

bout to have a yogurt with granola


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 2, 2021)

Looking good man, keep up the solid work.  I think for some posting every meal keeps us in check.  For others it might be nonsense, but I’m going to do my best starting Monday posting everything I eat and every workout I have


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Looking good man, keep up the solid work.  I think for some posting every meal keeps us in check.  For others it might be nonsense, but I’m going to do my best starting Monday posting everything I eat and every workout I have



Honestly I know it’s prob annoying people but it’s helping me a lot even just not to eat pure garbage because I know I would have to write it on here even though last 2 days have been rough due to holiday this helps a lot.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

3 eggs 18gp
2 sausage patties 12gp
bacon 4-6gp
mutlitrain toast 
2 cinnamon raisin French toast


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

Ham and cheese sandwich 21gp
yogurt and granola about 17gp


----------



## TODAY (Jan 2, 2021)

I may have missed it, but is there a reason why you're only tracking/citing protein?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I may have missed it, but is there a reason why you're only tracking/citing protein?



Im trying to hit 250gp a day and eat better then I did before I’m not going all crazy yet calorie counting and macros, carbs  and all that stuff yet trying to make sure I don’t eat pure garbage lose 20-30 lbs next 2-3 months. Once I hit that then I’m gonna see how I look and feel and adjust from there.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Im trying to hit 250gp a day and eat better then I did before I’m not going all crazy yet calorie counting and macros, carbs  and all that stuff yet trying to make sure I don’t eat pure garbage lose 20-30 lbs next 2-3 months. Once I hit that then I’m gonna see how I look and feel and adjust from there.


It would appear that you're still consuming a considerable amount of calorie-dense food, though. Have you been losing weight consistently using this method?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 2, 2021)

If you're trying to burn fat - if there's one macro to track, I'd be personally counting sugars and starches from carb sources, limiting them to upon waking and pre and post workout. Primary protein sources are pretty obvious imo and not too hard to judge if you're getting adequate protein

8oz chicken = 70g pro
10oz steak = 70g pro
10oz shrimp = 70g pro
12 large eggs = 70g pro
2cans yellowfin tuna = 70g pro
12oz salmon = 70g pro


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

TODAY said:


> It would appear that you're still consuming a considerable amount of calorie-dense food, though. Have you been losing weight consistently using this method?



Yeah still trying to gain muscle but trust me this ain’t shit compared to what I was eating. 

Im not trying to go full out crazy on it just need to lower my prior calorie intake and sugars no more pop only sugar I have that’s processed is in my morning coffee 1 spoon full.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 2, 2021)

Here's the basic outline of my cutting diet in the past (my metabolism is too slow atm to cut on this diet lol; approx 4200 calories.


			
				Adrenolin said:
			
		

> Meal 1 75g protein, 60carbs
> Meal 2 75g protein, 60 carbs
> Meal 3 75gprotein, 60carbs
> Meal 4 75g protein, 60carbs
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 2, 2021)

During the week at work I eat chicken or steak I do 7oz and cup of rice usually dinner same shit. 9oz is too much for me. 

Think that would be over kill for me what you did your saying you did 500 grams of protein a day?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> During the week at work I eat chicken or steak I do 7oz and cup of rice usually dinner same shit. 9oz is too much for me.
> 
> Think that would be over kill for me what you did your saying you did 500 grams of protein a day?


yeah over 10yrs ago though when my metabolism was still kickin hard


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> yeah over 10yrs ago though when my metabolism was still kickin hard



Yeah I just turned 37 lol hard enough for me to intake 250 lol last 2 days missed the target today hoping to get close I’m already stuffed all day weekend and holidays always **** me up during the week at work it’s a lot easier for me cause at work I sit all day so eating 3 times is no prob then a shake or 2 and 2 meals after is easy. 

Tomorrow im gonna prep food and I need to just man the **** up and just start cardio again even 10-15 min a day.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2021)

After work out shake 40gp

dinner
grecian chicken breast rice piece of garlic breeds prob about 35-38 gp


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2021)

Yogurt 15gp
granola 2gp


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yogurt 15gp
> granola 2gp



oh god, you're eating like a girl now ?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> oh god, you're eating like a girl now ?



Better that then all the chocolate chips and other garbage laying around my house


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2021)

About 2.5 eggs 15gp
Some cottage cheese 4-5gp
4 pieces of bacon 8-12gp
2 slices toast with I can’t believe it’s not butter


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 3, 2021)

what is gp ?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2021)

john ziegler said:


> what is gp ?



grams protein


----------

